# 2 Male Tegus



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 12, 2011)

Whats a good size to make an enclosure that will be housing two adult male tegus?

anyone have pics? or ideas?


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 12, 2011)

WildlifeLover429 said:


> Whats a good size to make an enclosure that will be housing two adult male tegus?
> 
> anyone have pics? or ideas?



I would shoot for at least an 8x5. Height can vary depending on what you want to do with it but I would suggest a min. of 3ft high. My 2 girls are in a 7x5x3, right now they have tons and tons and tons of space but as they get older I'll need to keep an eye on how much room they have. 


Also be prepared to separate them if need be, if they grow up together they might always get a long but theres always that small chance lol.


----------



## reptastic (Apr 12, 2011)

i have 2 males a b/w and an extreme giant i was thinking of housing them in a 10x5x4 enclosure next summer, but that will only happen if i get the apartment i want...if not i will probably do 2 8x4x4 enclosures and have them stacked...as of now they are both around 20" so i will be keeping them in a 6x3x2 enclosure until next summer


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 13, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> WildlifeLover429 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats a good size to make an enclosure that will be housing two adult male tegus?
> ...




Yes they will be growing up together (being mailed in same box by Bobby) hopefully theres no problems, but i dont think it will happen. If so, then yes building another enclosure will be just fine for me 






reptastic said:


> i have 2 males a b/w and an extreme giant i was thinking of housing them in a 10x5x4 enclosure next summer, but that will only happen if i get the apartment i want...if not i will probably do 2 8x4x4 enclosures and have them stacked...as of now they are both around 20" so i will be keeping them in a 6x3x2 enclosure until next summer



Thats the size i was thinking about, i would love to make them one that large but if not then I might just go with two stacked enclosures like you


----------

